# The Monster is in the House!



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Just got a call from the UAC...my new Mathews Monster is in! We didn't expect it until June, so how cool is that? I will have to post up after it is set up with my opinions.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good. can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pics??? I don't post pics, wayyyy too hard. Maybe I can hire a guide to do it for me! :mrgreen: I will have my good buddy Tex post some, how about that?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Pics??? I don't post pics, wayyyy too hard. Maybe I can hire a guide to do it for me! :mrgreen: I will have my good buddy Tex post some, how about that?


Thats good hire him to post your pic for you. that would be great.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Pics??? I don't post pics, wayyyy too hard. Maybe I can hire a guide to do it for me! :mrgreen: I will have my good buddy Tex post some, how about that?


You finally found something he can do well? That is good cuz he sure as hell cannot hike, lunger :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tell me about it AP...He can't hike, can't ride a horse, can't stay warm...but he sure as hell can complain!



...and post pics! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

And what is funny is how he always told me how he used to hike up Brokeback Mtn. all the time, and then is arse was sore! :shock: I used to tell him to get in better shape, but he just replied that is was long and hard and very demanding, I guess that would make anybody short on breath! 8)


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

bwhntr said:


> Just got a call from the UAC...my new Mathews Monster is in! We didn't expect it until June, so how cool is that? I will have to post up after it is set up with my opinions.


It sure is pretty, had to run over to UAC and fondle it for a bit on my lunch break


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool, did you shoot it?

Maybe we need you to post up the pics!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Very cool, did you shoot it?
> 
> Maybe we need you to post up the pics!


OMG do not answer this question... If I know Bwhtr, he will send it back and have a unfired, unviewed bow on the way by morning... He did not get his name PRINCESS for nothing!

I just hope that he can shoot this one better than the last 15 or 20 units he has had! 8) -)O(-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool, did you shoot it?
> ...


Oh man you got that right! I'm going down today before he gets there and blow my nose in the tags. Then, after I have a good bowel movement without washing my hands, I'm going to go shoot it and play with all the gizmos. AND, I'm going to shoot _wood_ arrows through it with _feathers_ on them! :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


What??? Send it back! There is no way I can shoot it now. Dumping it into a vat of sanitizer won't even help...

I need better friends! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Gerald set up the new beast for me yesterday. I have shot it a few times and I tell you this thing is sweeeeet! The speed and power is incredible! Yet, smooth as silk to shoot. I think it might actually kill something!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I went with him to witness this monumental leap of engineering genius. Gotta admit, it's pretty cool. I know now why they cost nearly a grand. There's a lot of fancy-pants, supper whammy stuff on this bow. When I first picked it up I was shocked how light a bow this size was. Then he got it back from G after having put all the "accessories" on it... :? Now it weighs as much as my 30-06. :| Oh well, I know Shane is very happy and will hopefully kill some critters with it.  Hat's off to G and his bow savvy. He had that thing punching bullet holes through paper in just minutes. And fast... Sheesh! 321fps with a 400 grain arrow. :shock: 

Congrats buddy.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work! So whatcha gonna do with the other bow?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Nice work! So whatcha gonna do with the other bow?


I didn't know if I wanted to keep it or not...I decided to put it on KSL just to see what kind of interest I would get and it sold in under an hour! So, it is now gone.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Monster is in the House!
That's what she said. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen: Yes, she did!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> :mrgreen: Yes, she did!


So, did TAK at least take out the trash this time?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

No, that SOB! I am tired of him having his cake and eating it too!!!...eating something...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

So one test remains..... Come to full draw with the monster and then let it down. I want to know how easy it is to let it down, you know like in a real hunting situation. Good luck! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> So one test remains..... Come to full draw with the monster and then let it down. I want to know how easy it is to let it down, you know like in a real hunting situation. Good luck! :wink:


I've already watched him try this... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Been there done that...not a big deal.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Been there done that...not a big deal.


Just checking. I will have to see in person of course, so you better practice. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Shane That a good looking bow you have. I just hope you are working out to carry that thing around with you. Inless you will have it on your hores.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

They are a touch heavier...I will put the arrows on one horse and the bow on another! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> They are a touch heavier...I will put the arrows on one horse and the bow on another! :mrgreen:


 :rotfl: that was good


----------

